
A Connecticut prankster’s newspaper eulogy - NaOH
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/15/nyregion/joe-heller-obituary.html
======
ncmncm
Just to be clear, the Joseph Heller who wrote _Catch-22_ died in 1999.

But I wouldn't put it past this one to be him.

~~~
oceanghost
Literary jerk here-- Heller was famous for the wrong book. Catch-22 was
fantastic, but his lesser-known novel, "Something Happened" is a masterpiece
of stream of thought literary form. I could not recommend it more.

~~~
treden
Another jerk here-- Something Happened is literally the worst book I have ever
read. The title is nearly literally true, only one thing happens in its many
hundreds of pages (by my hazy memory).

~~~
oceanghost
I am honestly sad to read that you feel that way. To each his own I guess :-)

